# Any motorcyclists?



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

I ride an 06 zx-10r. ANyone else in here ride. The weather is starting to get nice up here in WI.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I have, unfortunately, had to part with my 1982 Goldwing Aspencade due to economic reasons. I loved that bike...


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. An 82 cant be that valuable (not including sent value), but as I told my wife when I got mine, look at it as a really bad savings account.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Oops, i reread my post and it doesnt sound very nice, I didnt mean to insult your bike or its age...


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL! No insult taken.  It was an old bike but had many aftermarket upgrades including an oversized windscreen and huge seat that was CUSH. I could ride for hours without fatigue. It was an old friend with 200,000 miles logged.\


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Holy man, 200k. Thats alot of seat time. Best of luck to you and an economy turn...


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

I had to get rid of mine while I was moving for school (GSXR 750). I miss it like crazy now, but I'll get another one soon, hopefully.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I ride, but not a bike... YFZ450 on paddles:mrgreen:


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

I ride, Suzuki DRZ400S. Street legal but my real love is riding off road.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got 2 SOHC CB750s - a 1970 and a 71, and a 1979 KZ400. The Hondas are great and can still get up and go for 40 year old bikes. My wife likes to ride the KZ.

You can't beat the old Japanese bikes for ease of maintenance and reliability! :smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pair for me.

1992 Honda VFR750F


























2003 Honda CBR1100XX


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I rode a Triumph Bonneville and/ir a 883 Sportster for many years. After my back gave out it made riding not near as much fun. I still miss those bikes.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

HD Heritage Softail



W


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

'06 Suzuki M50 with Mods.










Got it off of Ebay last year.

First bike I've ridden in over 20 years. I thought it best to start back with something used.

WM


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a Suzuki VStrom 1000. Blast to ride and it is finally getting to be riding weather here. :smt023 I'm planning a trip with my brother the end of this month and we are gonna make a loop around the state (well in the mountains at least) and take the wives along with us. :mrgreen: I'm stoked that my wife wants to go! She is stoked that I'm going to buy her a pink riding jacket.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

My 1200cc Suzuki Bandit...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

This is a good thread for pictures...

'04 Softtail Deuce


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...down to only 3 ....*

'08 600RR: 









'04 CR250R- set up for hard-enduro (midnight refueling, 22*...brrrr! ):









'07 TC 250 Husqvarna woods-raper (don't clang the camera dood! :smt082):


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 3 bikes....
A harley that was my dads....
A springer chopper that I built and a Kawaski 1500 that my wfe and I ride on together.

Bikes are very fun and a great way to relax.

RCG


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Waffen said:


> HD Heritage Softail
> 
> W


:smt023, '02 Wide Glide - 40K miles and still looks new. Round trip twice Houston to Sturgis. Great ride.:smt033


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

K_M said:


> I ride an 06 zx-10r. ANyone else in here ride. The weather is starting to get nice up here in WI.


I have the same bike in yellow. She's a beast isn't she?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a 1989 HONDA NX 650 between the years 1992-2001. Had to sell it..My dream bike is the Yamaha Vmax..One day, hopefully. we have to dream, right?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

VTX 1300C


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

32 years of riding pretty much anything with two wheels. My most recent:

'04 Ducati 749 Dark and '08 Harley Davidson Softail Deluxe


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

2003 honda Valkyrie


----------



## diselthis (Nov 4, 2008)

this is my beast 08 Triumph rocket III


----------



## cig (Apr 17, 2009)

My 2 favorite past times


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

My 919 Honda


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Literaltrance- I almost bought it in yellow but i found mine closer. Sweet bikes guys.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, Lucky 13, thats a pretty ideal pair you have.


----------



## Recoil (Jan 11, 2009)

Ride 2 different bikes.

My '02 Honda Sabre:









And my '01 Kawasaki Nomad 1500:









Wife rides a 2006 SS750:









And finally my 20 year old son's 2000 Yamaha YZF600r:









Yeah, we're that kind of family!:smt168


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice kind of family. My wife wont hop on my bike- they are dangerous....


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Got a 2000 Kawasaki ZRX 1100. Gotta love them nakids.:smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*love them nekids!*



SMann said:


> Gotta love them nakids.:smt023


Sold this one recently. Wish I never did. I modded the fork, had a GSX-R shock, fixed billet rear sets, neato little billet mirrors, braided lines w/ DOT 5, custom alloy plate hanger that did not attract the cops, most fun tight canyon bike ever....but it was *brutal* on the freeway. Buffeting sucks.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great. Now I've got another picture thread to drool over. Mine's an 04 HD 1200C.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, I'm bringing this thread back from the dead. :numbchuck:

A couple weeks ago, I traded in my 2005 VTX1300C and got a new 2007 VTX1800N. :smt1099


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It's getting a bit chilly here in Buffalo to be rolling down the road on 2 wheels. Dreading putting the Deuce away for the season...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I won't embarrass anyone with pics of "The Beast". She is a 1982 Honda Nighthawk 750. got for "free" (actually $200) from a friend. hasnt run in 6 years.......until this eptember, so I am back riding...just in time to put her up for the winter, ah well.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to ride. I had a nice little Ninja 500. Beginnining of last year some dumb lady in a car changed lanes into me though. I got broken tibia, fibula, and crushed most of the bones in my right foot. If I had not been wearing good gear I would have lost my foot. Now almost 2 years and 5 surgeries later I would like to get back to riding, I just gotta convince my wife.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I stick to the dirt like I have been doing for 26 years....the streets of Atlanta are too dangerous for street riding....so fly instead.

CRF450


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Nice flying photos. I got the bug again and bought a new 08 Husqvarna 250 this past summer. I forgot how much fun it is to ride. Rode it to work a few times this past summer and stopped. 1 because I could not handle the temps below 40 degrees at 55 mph (I know, pansie) and 2 because in my local town we had 6 people killed on bikes in 8 weeks in the city. For a city of right at 100K, it was a wake up call that I should stick to dirt.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My bike sits alone in the garage. It calls to me as I walk by. tumbleweed

Doc doesn't want me riding while I'm on blood thinner for a few months. Something about bleeding out before the ambulance could get to me.

:smt086 :smt086

I think its a conspiracy ...

WM


----------



## bunk (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is my baby... 09' 10r.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

HD Fatboy for me. It's my main method of transportation.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*I ride a 2004 Harley Ultra Classic.*


----------



## JWF (Aug 28, 2009)

1986 honda interceptor VFR


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I just started riding when I got to HI about 20 days ago. I got an '05 Shadow Spirit VT750 and I absolutely love riding. I keep kicking myself for not getting one sooner.


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

1997 Kawasaki KX250 2-Stroke set up for trail since I'm too old to race 'er anymore!


----------

